# Alabama Fly Fishers



## Thrillbillies (Apr 3, 2010)

We have a new club that we started this past year and meet at the Fairhope Yacht Club on the third Thursday of each month For more info http://www.easternshoreflyfishers.com/Home.htmlJust wanted to get the word out.


----------

